# Teresa Stratas live performances on DVD?



## crumpybumpy (May 22, 2016)

So I must admit I bought an opera DVD purely based on its cover: The Franco Zeffirellli 1982 film of Verdi's La Traviata as I found Teresa Stratas so beautiful on the cover! At first I was really disappointed in the DVD since it was a movie with lip syncing and not a live performance, and the score was cut, and parts were repeated that shouldn't be, blah blah blah but it did grow on me after a while as I realized there are things you can do in a movie that you may not be able to do on stage but I wish the whole thing was performed live and true to the score but whatever...

Anyway...can you tell me which if any operas on DVD featuring Teresa Stratas are live performance productions? I want to watch her live in the moment singing. Thank you.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I think Stratas doesn't have many DVDs other than Zeffirelli's Traviata for which she is known. I don't find her Violetta particularly impressive, so if you're looking for a gorgeous Violetta on DVD I recommend Angela Gheorghiu at Covent Garden with Solti DVD.
Stratas in La Bohème:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/advsearch.php?&performer=stratas&medium=DVD+video&page=1
These are available , As mentioned above, La Boheme stands out like just like Salomé


----------

